# Wally Jay's Small-Circle Jujutsu



## Cthulhu (Sep 13, 2001)

Anybody here practice Wally Jay's Small-Circle Jujutsu?  I saw a vid clip online of one of his demos and was highly impressed.  Also, a fella I trained with attended one of his seminars and was equally impressed.

A highlight of the demo I saw had Jay completely controlling a student with a finger lock, making him go anywhere he wanted him to go.  Eventually, he took the man down to the ground and asked if he could get up.  The man, very painfully, told Jay he couldn't get up.  Then Jay told him he'd give him $1000 if he could rise.  The man writhed in pain a bit, but couldn't rise.  Jay then offered the man $3000 if he could rise, with the same results.  Pretty funny  

If you've ever seen Jay's Small-Circle Jujutsu book, the cover shows Jay basically turning somebody into a painful human pretzel.  He ended the demo with that.  Very cool.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 19, 2001)

I've seen Wally jay and would give my ex-girlfriend's life to work out with the guy. (oops, was that out loud? Sorry Cheryl)

I have to admit if I was that guy I would have broken my own finger though to stand up for 3 grand. Heh heh heh... No word of a lie I saw a fight once where the one guy had the other in a wrist lock and the guy in the lock brok his own wrist to get out of it and then beat the guy into unconsciousness. It was crazy.

Wally Jay's videos have a ton of info that anyone could use. I wouls love to pick a few more up. For a guy who is like a million years old he could put a hurt on you that your grandkids would feel.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 19, 2001)

Wow, I'd love to see footage of that fight!

When I train wristlocks, I always train with the mindset that the opponent may escape, either with a counter I don't know or because they're insane enough to break their own joint.

I want Wally Jay's Small-Circle Jujutsu book not only for the material within, but that cover is just classic  I want to learn how to put people in that position.

I've heard aikido described as 'origami with people'...I think that Small-Circle Jujutsu fits that decription much better.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 20, 2001)

It's a freakin' Steal! I say get it and damn the cost. It'll give you soooo much for what you pay. You'll want to send him more money because you'll feel so bad it's so cheap for what you get.

I wish I had the fight on tape. It's a good lesson.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 20, 2001)

I will pick it up eventually.  I find it necessary to point out that it is one of the few martial arts books I've seen (the only one that comes to mind immediately) that has resucitation techniques.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 23, 2001)

Anyone who has triple bypasssurgury at 70+ years and can still kick my *** I respect.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2001)

I think it's also significant to note that Wally Jay was cross training in martial arts LONG before it became 'chic'.  Actually, shortly before Bruce Lee made his appearance in the U.S., if I remember correctly.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 3, 2001)

While we all think of him for his small-circle-JJ I remember reading that he is well ranked in Judo and that his team was always to be feared.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2001)

From what I've read, Wally Jay's judo team faired poorly at first.  Eventually, they became a force to be reckoned with.  I'm not sure if there is a parallel with the creation of small-circle jujutsu.

Cthulhu


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 3, 2001)

The Judo team started doing much better with the use of the small circle tactics I understand. This is what lead him to develop the Jujitsu curriculum into the small circle curriculum.

What a charmed life to be able to devote it to the study of something you like so much. A lucky man for sure.


----------



## Suz (Apr 10, 2002)

I'm proud to see these thread of posts.  Wally Jay is an awesome Instructor and a sweet heart of a person.  He trained me in Judo (mostly) and some Jujitsu when I was a teenager.  I competed in a National tournament as my first tournament and with his awesome training I tribute as to why I took first place.  

I now (as an adult) have my son going to his school.  I see him a couple of days a week on occassions.  He still gets out on the matt and instructs.  It's amazing to see a man in his 80's still throwing people around.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

Wally Jay is something else. I went to my first seminar with him circa 1979. He's still a force to contend with, and humble and friendly--an excellent role model.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 11, 2002)

Do you hate me?

I mean really! I dream of working on the mat with Wally Jay and you tell me not only do you have your son there but that you went to him and now you don't?

Are you trying to kill me? I have never been able to get to a seminar to see him. Something always goes wrong. In fact I have been considering just making the road trip to go see him. The man is a living legend.

Where the heck do you live?

Bah...life is NOT fair...


----------



## KoshoBob (Apr 11, 2002)

Another Wally Jae fan here  I went to a seminar with him and his son Leon a few weeks before he turned 80. Leon even demonstrated some new stuff he was working on on me. 

I have 4 tapes and 2 books from him. Don't know if has come out with any more recently.


----------



## GouRonin (Apr 11, 2002)

What is it with you people? I just finished saying that I have never got to train with or meet the man and you all come out of the woodwork with things like, "I met him in such-and-such!" Or, "He trained me/my kid."

Stop it! Stooooop ittttt! Why? Why do you all do this to me? Is there some global conspiracy to stop me from meeting Wally Jay? Are you all in on it?

Damn youuuuuuuuuuuuu!
:angry: :wah:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2002)

You may have to settle for the one degree of separation *GouRonin*!

Who's going to be the new member of the Big Three now that Professor Presas is gone, I wonder?


----------



## Toasty (May 1, 2002)

Spent nine months living in Alameda, Ca. working out at Prof. Jay's  dojo. Most clases (while I was there) were taught by Sensei Eichielberger with many being taught with/by Prof. Jay.
Spent most of my time "getting back up".


Man, you could spend hours looking at the pics & articles & letters on the walls. I know i did...

later
Rob


----------



## arnisador (Aug 18, 2003)

The current issue of Martial Arts Insider (Aug./Sept. 2003) has a lengthy tribute to Wally Jay on the occasion of his retirement.


----------

